# Travel from SC to Pigeon Forge



## Renny30 (Jul 2, 2012)

On Sunday I'll be headed to Wyndham Smoky Mtns. I usually go from Atlanta to Chattanooga, pick up I-40 and take it on in, but this year I'm leaving from my mom's house in South Carolina as she is going with us. I need to travel a route that will not lead me up any mountains as I get sick from heights and elevations of any kind. I also think it might bother my mom. 

I did a Mapquest from Columbia, SC and I have directions that put me on I-26W (crossing into NC), taking 74W toward Canton/Knoxville for 18 miles and then traveling I-40 to Knoxville (crossing into Tennessee). I'll be on I-40 for 48 miles and then merging onto US 411/TN-35 heading to Seiverville. 

Does anyone know if any part of this route will take me up a moutain? 

Just to clarify what bugs me - I've traveled on I-40 from Asheville to Durham before and parts of that route are in and across the mountains, but it's flat. So, it's not mountainous regions that I can't take, it's going up, up, up and then down, down, down with winding curves and such. #barf

Thanks in advance.


----------



## sfwilshire (Jul 2, 2012)

My daughter lived in Columbia for a few years. Columbia to Knoxville, we always just used 26 to 40. Right along the North Carolina / Tennessee state line, this road is a bit scary to me and I don't normally mind curvy roads. Too many years of hearing news of rock slides and too many times seeing accidents where trucks had lost their loads. I always feel nervous for about an hour of the drive. 

When 40 was closed due to a rock slide, we did take 26 (I think it is) all the way to 81 through Johnson City and down to 40. I was surprised at how little time it added and it wasn't nearly as curvy.

Another option, if you REALLY want to avoid mountains, is going back through Atlanta. We did that once when we were picking up my daughter to take her to Florida with us and there was snow in the mountains. It did add an hour or so to the trip, but it was straighter and flatter.

Sheila


----------



## Renny30 (Jul 4, 2012)

I did a mapquest and see going up to Johnson City only adds an hour to the trip. That sounds like a good option for us. Thanks!


----------



## sfwilshire (Jul 6, 2012)

Renny30 said:


> I did a mapquest and see going up to Johnson City only adds an hour to the trip. That sounds like a good option for us. Thanks!



I hope it's an acceptable option to you. I don't really recall much of the drive except that it was icy the day we went. No danger of that with the record setting heat we're getting. It did get quite a bit of elevation, but I don't remember it being curvy. 

Since nobody else has answered, I'm not sure where to suggest you look for more information. Maybe at the NC visitor center on 26. They were very good during the road closures at directing people.

Another time we went back roads around the slide that took us through Newport TN. They could probably tell you which road would be most suited to you.

Sheila


----------



## Renny30 (Jul 7, 2012)

Thanks, Shelia. I had considered stopping at a visitor's center. I'll let you know how we make out.


----------



## Renny30 (Jul 15, 2012)

Just to give an update. We opted not to take an alternate route. We got a little late start, my 6 yr old was asking "Are we there yet?" two hours into the trip and my 20 yr old asked me to man up as he was driving and I was not, so I took the risk. I was glad I did, because it was fine. I definitely would not want to drive it at night. It is very cury, but once up there I realized the area I was concerned about was the the Hickory/Cherokee area. When we drove it from Atlanta the route took us through Cherokee and then on up the mountain on a sharp spiral path That's what I was afraid of. Traveling I-40 we avoided that. Whew.  

Thanks again for your help.


----------



## sfwilshire (Jul 15, 2012)

Glad it worked out for you. Enjoy your visit.

Sheila


----------

